# Breeder in NY



## My Oliver

Hello everyone Im new to the site :wave:

I was wondering if anyone has ever bought a puppy from a breeder named Victoria Hogue who is located in NY.

Thanks


----------



## krandall

My Oliver said:


> Hello everyone Im new to the site :wave:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever bought a puppy from a breeder named Victoria Hogue who is located in NY.
> 
> Thanks


I would be very, VERY cautious. Reputable breeders do not advertise puppies through "Puppy Finder" and other sites like that on the web. I find her all over those sites. Nor do the sell breeding right for a couple of hundred more dollars. Good breeders are VERY selective in terms of allowing others to breed their lines on. Please read the posts in the puppy section on finding a quality Havanese puppy.


----------



## havame!

My Oliver said:


> Hello everyone Im new to the site 👋
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever bought a puppy from a breeder named Victoria Hogue who is located in NY.
> 
> Thanks


Did you ever get a puppy from them? I am looking at their puppies now and was wondering


----------

